
Silk Road: caught by the NSA? - aespinoza
http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/10/silk-road-caught-by-nsa.html#.Umldo_lea2B
======
aroch
A 22day old blogpost that's light on details...

If you're going to downvote, how about you explain the relevance of a 22day
old post, with really no substance, that's speculating with little
understanding or presentation of fact? Ken's discussion of the charges is both
more comprehensive and actually informative. This erratasec post offers no new
or persuasive information

